# Who said Champion Pet foods had a recall?



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I remember seeing something here not long ago but I can't find any proof that they had a recall


----------



## domika (Jul 15, 2012)

Are you thinking about the "irradiation in dog food (champion)" post a few down?


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

whiteleo said:


> I remember seeing something here not long ago but I can't find any proof that they had a recall



Issues Surrounding Champion Petfoods Orijen recall in Australia

In addition:

- The foods have tested positive for BHA/BTA, which the company admitted.
- Acana had an importation ban at least once for salmonella.
- Documents produced after the Australian recall named Griffin Industries in Alabama as the source of Chicken Meal.

Also, you will find if you look that the Australian Government released documents that Champion knew about the irradiation at least 1 year before the recall.

That link above gives details about 2 other recalls.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I believe this was a long time ago, I thought someone said that recently there was a recall.


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

There was no recall recently, but they did have a fire in their kitchen damaging one of their ovens. This only results in a diminished amount of products being produced as they had to cut their production by 50%. They will be getting another oven soon. A couple months ago they said it would only take 2 months, so it should be up an running soon.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Felix said:


> There was no recall recently, but they did have a fire in their kitchen damaging one of their ovens. This only results in a diminished amount of products being produced as they had to cut their production by 50%. They will be getting another oven soon. A couple months ago they said it would only take 2 months, so it should be up an running soon.


It's up and running. They posted pictures of their new production line on Facebook the other day.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm not entirely sure that recalls should be all lumped into one bucket. 

Food companies many times designate defective product in buckets... They can range from cosmetic defects to downright dangerous issues that could harm the consumer. 

I'm not entirely certain how the Dog Food industry works. I suspect they are less concerned about cosmetic defects, but who knows? Tim and others can probably comment. 

But saying that all recalls should be lumped into one big bucket... I'm just not sure its fair. The Diamond recall from a couple years ago needs its own special place in hell, especially for the poor folks who lost family members. I'm the first to admit, when I walk thru the aisle at Costco and see Kirkland food for 60 cents/lb, its damn tempting. I feed 3 dogs. It would probably save me a few hundred dollars/year. But if ANYTHING happened like it did in 07 or 08(or whenever it went down), I couldn't live with myself. NO way.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

The fire I heard about but my local boutique store here in Bellingham never has a problem getting product as they are one of the biggest sellers of Champion foods in WA. I thought that everyone who used to swear by their product are all now going to Fromm which i think is ironic since it has dairy in it.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> The fire I heard about but my local boutique store here in Bellingham never has a problem getting product as they are one of the biggest sellers of Champion foods in WA. I thought that everyone who used to swear by their product are all now going to Fromm which i think is ironic since it has dairy in it.


What's the deal with dairy, is it bad to be included in kibble? And is it b/c of the wisconsin cheese that Fromm's uses?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

shellbell said:


> What's the deal with dairy, is it bad to be included in kibble? And is it b/c of the wisconsin cheese that Fromm's uses?


Dogs are lactose intolerable and as far as I'm concerned so are people..........


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> Dogs are lactose intolerable and as far as I'm concerned so are people..........


Oh I definitely agree with the people part. We are the only species that drinks the milk of another.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> Dogs are lactose intolerable and as far as I'm concerned so are people..........


I don't agree on all dogs being lactose intolerant. In all my years of owning dogs, I've never had a dog have a negative reaction to eating dairy. My two right now are absolutely crazed for dairy products.


----------



## Elisabeth (Jul 18, 2011)

monster'sdad said:


> Issues Surrounding Champion Petfoods Orijen recall in Australia
> 
> In addition:
> 
> ...


has the BHA/BTA issue been resolved or are they still using it?


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I put yogurt in my dog's kongs every day and have never seen any sign that they are lactose intolerant. They don't have gas, poop is firm, and no tummy rumbles. In all honesty I have never had a dog that showed the least sign of being intolerant to lactose.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Calling it an intolerance is not 100% accurate. Dogs are simply unable to produce enough of the enzyme lactase, which is responsible for breaking down lactose. No biggy in small amounts but as with everything, some dogs' digestive system might not be too thrilled with the tiniest of amounts while others have no issues what so ever.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Elisabeth said:


> has the BHA/BTA issue been resolved or are they still using it?


Approximately 5 years ago it was removed. I must admit I'm kind of suspicious I've the whole BHA and that whole site that was posted. It only has info about Orijen even though they're exposing pet food in general apparently. Honestly, anyone can claim to be anyone or say anything they want and say its fact basically. If there was more evidence that had a super solid foundation thats not biased, I'd trust it more.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

whiteleo said:


> Dogs are lactose intolerable and as far as I'm concerned so are people..........


Cheese has very little lactose in it. In fact, cottage cheese and chedder have the lowest of any cheese products you can buy. The cheese used in pet food is a highly processed powder and used for palatability enhancemant.

The digestibility issue with dairy is the protein molecule from cow's milk not so much the sugar lactose. Dogs tolerate goat milk protein much better.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

SaharaNight Boxers said:


> Approximately 5 years ago it was removed. I must admit I'm kind of suspicious I've the whole BHA and that whole site that was posted. It only has info about Orijen even though they're exposing pet food in general apparently. Honestly, anyone can claim to be anyone or say anything they want and say its fact basically. If there was more evidence that had a super solid foundation thats not biased, I'd trust it more.


The BHA/BHT was found in tests conducted at Michigan State, and Champion confirmed the findings.


----------

